# Daumen hoch



## flotus1 (18. Juli 2016)

Das muss auch mal sein: Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit zweimal mit dem Kundenservice von Aquatuning zu tun hatte möchte ich ein kurzes Feedback abgeben.
Der Support war vollkommen unauffällig, und das im positiven Sinne. Ich bekam auf Anfrage genau die Infos die ich wollte und brauchte und mir wurde bei einem Bestellfehler meinerseits schnell und unbürokratisch geholfen.
Jetzt könnte man einwenden dass genau das die Aufgabe des Supports ist, aber meiner Erfahrung nach mit anderen Anbietern ist es eben leider nicht die Regel.
Ich nehme mal an ihr bekommt hauptsächlich Feedback wenn Kunden etwas nicht passt, deshalb habe ichmir kurz die Zeit genommen um euren Kundensupport zu loben. Von mir gibt es ein Daumen hoch, weiter so


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (18. Juli 2016)

Danke für das Feedback  

Ja du hast recht, wenn mal etwas nicht ganz so optimal läuft oder der Kunde Dinge erwartet die so weder in der Garantie noch sonst irgenwo abgebildet sind, dann ist der Aufschrei groß und dank Internet kann negatives leicht verbreitet werden. Da ist es schön auch mal das Positive zu hören für das wir täglich arbeiten  Danke dafür


----------



## knightmare80 (23. Juli 2016)

Ich schließe mich dem Lob gerne an. Auch mir wurde super geholfen und auch nach dem 3. Anruf wurde immer Freundlich geredet.


----------



## Dudelll (26. August 2016)

Möchte mich hier auch mal anschließen, bin zwar erst seit kurzem Kunde, aber der Service sowohl bei Bestell Abwicklung als auch bei RMA ist einfach nur genial. 

Schnell und präzise, bin da bei anderen online Shops leider eher anderes gewohnt umso schöner wenn man auch mal positive Erfahrungen macht


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (26. August 2016)

Danke, das Lob gebe ich gerne weiter


----------



## jimmy9086 (1. September 2016)

Leider kann ich AT kein "Daumen Hoch" geben.
Mittwoch (Mittag) bestellt -> Mittwoch (7 Tage später) erhalten.
Den Support fand ich auch nicht gerade hilfsbereit und unbürokratisch.
Eine einfache Änderung der Rechnungsadresse ist anscheinend nicht so einfach und man bekommt eine Mail, dass eine Lieferung in das Land x nicht möglich wäre....
Unterschied zwischen Liefer- & Rechnungsadresse der Azubi beigebracht?
Man bekommt auch keinen Rückruf, nachdem die Dame das den Kollegen fragen müsse.
Hätte ich am Montag nicht nochmals angerufen, wäre die Bestellung wahrscheinlich immer noch "In Bearbeitung".
Bestellt-Bezahlt-alles geklärt und man müsse das trotzdem morgen mit der Kollegin erörtern, weil die mich als "in Kontakt" markiert hat.
Muss man wirklich mit Stornierung drohen, damit bei AT was vorwärts geht?
Anscheinend ja. 1h später -> "Ihre Bestellung wird gepackt"

"Päckchen" kam gut verpackt an. Bin noch am schrauben. Bisher bemerkt, dass beim Temp.sensor der O-Ring fehlt.

Grüsse
Euer 2159162


----------



## Pladdaah (1. September 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Das muss auch mal sein: Nachdem ich in letzter Zeit zweimal mit dem Kundenservice von Aquatuning zu tun hatte möchte ich ein kurzes Feedback abgeben.
> Der Support war vollkommen unauffällig, und das im positiven Sinne. Ich bekam auf Anfrage genau die Infos die ich wollte und brauchte und mir wurde bei einem Bestellfehler meinerseits schnell und unbürokratisch geholfen.
> Jetzt könnte man einwenden dass genau das die Aufgabe des Supports ist, aber meiner Erfahrung nach mit anderen Anbietern ist es eben leider nicht die Regel.
> Ich nehme mal an ihr bekommt hauptsächlich Feedback wenn Kunden etwas nicht passt, deshalb habe ichmir kurz die Zeit genommen um euren Kundensupport zu loben. Von mir gibt es ein Daumen hoch, weiter so



Kann ich mich nur anschließen, hab Eddy mit meinen Fragen auch schon per PN durchlöchert - hat mir einiges gebracht


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. September 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nur anschließen, hab Eddy mit meinen Fragen auch schon per PN durchlöchert - hat mir einiges gebracht



Zum Glück konnten die meisten Löcher gestopft werden..... ich lebe also noch


----------

